# Creaky/Squeaky Convertible top



## pres9114me (Feb 16, 2003)

Does anyone have the Technical Serive Bulletin number and content for the fix of this problem on the E46 m3's?

I'm referring to the bulletin that describes where they insert some type of tube in the seal of the top, where it meets the trunk lid seal. 

I'm getting service work on Friday and want the info in hand when I talk to the service dude. Thanks very much!


----------

